# separate buck or not



## scottbrw (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a 3 yr old billy in with 30 nannies. All breeding should be done by now. I was wondering what you guys do with your billy when he is done breeding for the year? I dont have any kids either just nannies. Let him run with the nannies? Separate him by himself? With a nanny??? Thank you!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't like the buck to be around any girls that just kidded....its stressful enough kidding without having a buck sniffing around. I usually have hardly bred or does needing to be bred to keep my buck a friend but not this year. I start kidding in a month so I just penned the bucks up.....I do have more then one but if you only have one buck and no whether or open does then either buy him a friend or make a pen close to the does where he kinda still feels like part of the herd and can see the girls. My friend does it this way and seems to work for her.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I have 2 bucks that are put with separate pens of does for 2 months (usually). At the end of those 2 months they are either rotated to another pen of does or they go back to the buck pen by themselves until the other buck joins them. I do not provide a buddy if one buck is not in service.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

My buck goes with the does from mid Nov to early July. They are fine with it. Never had any early kids from that either. By the time I take the buck out, all the bucklings are normally ready to be weaned as well(I don't wean the doelings) So I put all my male goats in one pen. Works great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When breeding is finished and all goats have settled. I separate the bucks then and there.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've never had a buck bother a bred doe as well just after kidding but since they are all kidding at once I'm penning the bucks. I don't think it hurts them either since 2 are still growing and the other got a bit run down since he did the most breeding.


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have this same question. I have 10 bred does in with my buck right now. They are due in march/April. Does it hurt anything to leave him in there?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Depends on your buck, I leave mine in because he is not really concerned about anything other than eating lol and he's super sweet I've never seen him pick a fight or bother anyone.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We dont run our bucks with the does...its better and ess stressful on all concerned for him to have his own pen...he will do better with a buddy however, a wether friend or another buck...


----------



## LiptrapLivestock (Oct 16, 2013)

LLNkikos said:


> My buck goes with the does from mid Nov to early July. They are fine with it. Never had any early kids from that either. By the time I take the buck out, all the bucklings are normally ready to be weaned as well(I don't wean the doelings) So I put all my male goats in one pen. Works great.


You dont wean the doelings? Never heard of that. Can you tell me more?

Caleb, Liptrap Livestock


----------

